# another question!



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

Has anyone changed the flexi waste pipe coming out the back of the waste tank to a proper tube waste pipe, reason I'm asking is mine is a flexi and just hangs from the tank and is hitched up off the floor by way of tie straps and a spring clip?? I cant believe this is how Rapido would have finished the vehicle off.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

A clearer post title always helps.
Sound perfectly reasonable to me...mine, and many others, also have a convoluted pipe....I actually extended mine to allow easier emptying :wink:


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
Are you talking of the pipe putting waste into the tank or draining it off?
One problem of a "solid" pipe may be increased vibration causing it to fracture. The advantage is waste runs more smoothly along it.
Why do you need to change? Is it not working?
p-c


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

p-c said:


> Hi
> Are you talking of the pipe putting waste into the tank or draining it off?
> One problem of a "solid" pipe may be increased vibration causing it to fracture. The advantage is waste runs more smoothly along it.
> Why do you need to change? Is it not working?
> p-c


 yes, its working but its a 'heath robinson' set up... a confuted flexi pipe held up off the floor by a rusty spring clip which is attached to a rear body steady by way of a tie strap I dont think so


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Sounds like a crude DIY job to me.
Maybe a previous owner didn't like the standard arrangement for some reason?


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Mine is also held in place by a clip and I find this useful as I can direct the water exactly where I need to rather than having to park exactly over a drain. Not a great benefit, but a benefit all the same.


----------

